# slightly rude



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Now he's seeing his ex - wife on television in the evenings, Paul McCartney was asked if he would ever consider going down on one knee again.

He said he would prefer it if we called her Heather.


Can't see that one lasting long.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Joke's rubbish but I have the utmost respect for Heather Mills, unlike Paul McCartney a complete to**ser


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I did find it funny!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

PlanetGen said:


> I did find it funny!


me to


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Would you like to enlighten us on:

'utmost respect for Heather Mills, unlike Paul McCartney a complete to**ser'

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Would you like to enlighten us on:
> 
> 'utmost respect for Heather Mills, unlike Paul McCartney a complete to**ser'
> 
> tony


One's a Beatle and the others a Leech.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: besides the obvious.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mefein......,

has an interest in Acrotomophilia ?

tony


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Even jokes start arguements on here  don't you just love it.

Patman


----------

